# GP100 Match addition



## pistolpositive (Mar 7, 2012)

for some reason the last couple of months I have been wanting either a Ruger sp101 or a gp100 or possibly a Colt King Cobra.
I mean I have multiple Smith j and k frames and an older Dan Wesson model 15.
The only Ruger revolver I have is a stainless single six in 22 and the only Colt revolver I have is a snubnose, lightweight Cobra Agent.
Wanted a larger format da/sa revolver from Ruger or Colt. Kind of thought of a Speed Six. Handled a couple of sp101s and thought I had found my choice.
My non preferred lgs had two gp100 match 357 and a Colt Target 357. That changed my thought process. Settled on the gp100 match even though the trigger on the Colt seemed a little better....I am not a trigger snob. But at about $300 difference, I was OK with Ruger. Some reviews I have come across say the Ruger trigger will improve with use, as is the case of most guns.
When I did a serial number lookup on my new revolver, it did show up as shipped in 2020. That surprised me. Also was listed as a distributor special.









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats on the nice revolver!


----------



## rustyaa55 (2 mo ago)

Congrats. SWEET Ruger. 6 or 7 shot? Don't imagine you'll regret your choice. If you ever need somebody to watch her. Or a new forever home, promise to feed and exercise her regularly.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Congratulations on the nice revolver addition.
That Ruger is a keeper. Always loved that style. Enjoy the new revolver.
*My trigger either smoothed out after some time or I just got used to it. It is a fantastic firearm.


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

That's a nice one. I believe it is one of TALO distributor's MCs. Main thing I see different from the other MCs are the full lug barrel and rubber grips, as opposed to the half lug barrel and Hogue wood grips on the regular MCs. Nice guns in any case.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have the father of that gun, a Ruger Security Six 4" barrel in stainless. Bought it new in 1976 for $172.50, as I recall. Because of the year of its birth it has "Made in the 200th year of American Liberty" engraved on the left side of its frame. It's probably a collectors item because of this.

The barrel/cylinder gap was only 15/10,000ths of an inch and when two cylinders full of .357 Magnum were fired from it, contact was made due to swelling and the cylinder would not rotate. An easy fix and it is an excellent gun and a great shooter. Only change I made was a dab of red nail polish on the front sight ramp and a set of Pachmayr grips. Love this fine revolver.


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

" I have the father of that gun, a Ruger Security Six 4" barrel in stainless. Bought it new in 1976 for $172.50, as I recall. Because of the year of its birth it has "Made in the 200th year of American Liberty" engraved on the left side of its frame. It's probably a collectors item because of this. "

My nephew was a deputy in the rural county we lived in. He and I were six months apart in age. The department was shifting to auto pistols and they had several Rugers in inventory. I wanted to purchase one so bad , but I was broke. Would have been 77-79 time frame. Anyway I just scooped up this old Ruger Service Six also from 1976 with the inscritpion on it. Reminded me of earlier days. 





Also have a Match Champion either of these are last a life time guns!


----------

